# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  کدوم دانشگاه؟

## jailipha

سلام.کسایی که اطلاع دارن بین دانشگاه های بجنورد،بیرجند،شاهرود،تربت حیدریه،سبزوار و غیر انتفاعی سجاد مشهد کدوم رو پیشنهاد میکنن؟؟دلیلتون هم اگه میشه ذکر کنید.
با تشکر

----------

